
Ask HN: Is the Gitlab stylesheet also busted for you? - wheresvic3
It looks like the gitlab stylesheet is not being loaded ...
======
ahuang1018
Does the stylesheet works now?

Do you mind documenting this question in an issue?

[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab/issues](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-
org/gitlab/issues)

